# How to knock out leg day in 7 minutes



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2012)

Think you can cross this pain barrier?  I dare you to try. Vids or it didn't happen.


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 13, 2012)

Jesus thats gotta hurt... 
Pretty sure I know one of the guys in this video lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Jesus thats gotta hurt...
> Pretty sure I know one of the guys in this video lol



Its Dave Tate and John Meadows.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 13, 2012)

That is the intensity I strive for .... don't get there, but I strive for it....

Respect,
Vette


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 13, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Its Dave Tate and John Meadows.



Well then it is not the guy i know but he has a doppelgänger... 

Dude I know was one of the BIG busts in '07 - i know he's back on BB the scene now and one of them dudes is a spitting image of him.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 13, 2012)

I wish i could still work out at that level.  Father time catches up with all.............


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 13, 2012)

Dave is an Animal!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 13, 2012)

In other news, Dave Tate has officially changed his middle name to Dave 'Fawking' Tate 

My God those guys at EliteFTS train like animals. I'd love to spend a couple of months in that place.


----------



## theminister (Nov 13, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> I wish i could still work out at that level.  Father time catches up with all.............



I dont dare go to too heavy for injurys for workouts and messing around with my kids


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 13, 2012)

Dave Tate is badass and has paid for it, the leg press is the only thing he can go heavy on now his body is ruined and a wreck he no longer can lift big or Powerlift anymore and is why he leaned up and started bodybuilding again.

For those that don't know he was stupid as fuck for a long time he was 1st a reckless training bodybuilder then joined Westside Barbell and train like a moron and couldn't make PR's for a long time he wouldn't listen to nobody not even Louie until 1 day Louie had enough and said listen up it my way or the highway you either do as I say or get the fuck out for my gym, Dave agreed and his 1st assignment was to put on 80 plus pounds or get thrown out.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow, If I didn't have other shit to do the rest of the week I would try it. Thats beast right there.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 13, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> I dont dare go to too heavy for injurys for workouts and messing around with my kids



My knees have always bbeen a wreck.  had knee surgery last march.  now, I don't reallly go over 500lbs and a crap load of reps on leg press.  and i baby the hell out of my knees.  annual HA knee shots, and daily MSM.  keeps most of the pain away.  fortunately....


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 13, 2012)

What is that second thing called he is doing with the belt with the weight attached?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2012)

Superman said:


> What is that second thing called he is doing with the belt with the weight attached?



A belt squat machine. It was invented by Louis Simmons.


----------

